# KUALA LUMPUR | Ecological and Environmental Projects



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Forest area (% of land area)*
ASIA (OECD & some emerging market nations)

Japan 68.5%
Malaysia 67.6%
South Korea 63.4%
Indonesia 49.9%
Vietnam 48.1%
Sri Lanka 32.9%
Thailand 32.2%
Philippines 27.8%
India 23.8%
Singapore 23.1%
China 22.4%

Source: https://data.worldbank.org/indicator/AG.LND.FRST.ZS?locations=KR-JP&most_recent_value_desc=true

Greenery KL
@Titiwangsa Lake

160530 Titiwangsa 13 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr

@Taman Tugu (see real rainforest area preservation)
MIA_2306 by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr

Nanas Hill @KL Tower (another real rainforest preservation within CBD)

kuala lumpur by Your.Meal, on Flickr

@Desa Park City











http://www.desaparkcity.com/southbrooks/#

@Bukit Kiara (home of KL equestrian centre) & KL Golf Club (KLGC - home of LPGA Malaysia Open)









https://my.asiatatler.com/life/5-reasons-why-east-residence-should-be-your-new-home

@National Palace











Credit @wanahmadee https://www.instagram.com/p/B57wL02payV/

@Royal Selangor Golf Club









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...ngor_Golf_Club_Kuala_Lumpur_Dec._2006_002.jpg








source - https://www.facebook.com/TheRSGC/

Putrajaya (Greater KL)

Federal Court of Malaysia by suria kencana, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> Titiwangsa Lake 2016
> 
> 160530 Titiwangsa 7 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr
> 160530 Titiwangsa 12 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr
> 160530 Titiwangsa 13 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


*Thousands flock to reopening of Titiwangsa Lake Gardens*
Sunday, 15 Dec 2019 10:38 PM MYT
https://www.facebook.com/tripcanvas...1656360574034/141655143907489/?type=3&theater









 












> KUALA LUMPUR, Dec 15 — Titiwangsa Lake Gardens was packed with visitors since early morning to experience its new refurbished landscape.
> 
> Excitement filled the air as parked vehicles crammed and thousands of visitors from all walks of life cruised about the area.
> 
> ...


https://www.malaymail.com/news/mala...-reopening-of-titiwangsa-lake-gardens/1819462


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Le Nouvel KLCC
http://www.lnklcc.com/










 









Credit to archilover/Gwai Lo





























http://www.lnklcc.com/










http://www.lnklcc.com/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> KL 2012 @Taman Tugu
> 
> MIA_2306 by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr


Taman Tugu Project

191109 Tugu Trail 114 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


teckkang said:


>





al-numbers said:


> *Progress in May:*
> 
> 1. A national coalition of environmental NGOs (“MENGO”) organised its fourth annual general meeting and celebrated Earth Day on Saturday, 21st April 2018 at the Khazanah ILMU Bungalow. The leaders and representatives of the MENGO-member NGOs also planted 31 Merbau trees that were first planted as seeds at the Taman Tugu Project launch 2 years ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Langat Centralised Sewage Treatment Plant *
http://www.langatsp.com/
The project involves constructing a Centralised Sewage Treatment Plant (CSTP) with a capacity of 920,000 population equivalents — equivalent to an average flow of 207,000 cu m per day — and a sew- erage pipe network approximately 105km in length. The high-impact project, covering a catchment area stretching from Batu 11 Cheras to Kajang, allows visitors to appreciate the technology at work. *It incorporates top-of-the-class knowledge of sewage treatment plant initiatives undertaken at the Tokyo Metropolitan Sewerage Service in Japan.*


















https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=t...hUKEwiixP7U2YLmAhWbyzgGHU3OBjoQoiowFXoECA8QBg


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The Langat 2 Water Treatment Plant and Distribution System (LRAL2)*
Selangor-Pahang
Pahang-Selangor Raw Water Transfer project plant in Pahang will be ready, with *the largest water pumphouse in South-East Asia*. Designed to ease water woes in the Klang Valley and Putrajaya until 2025, the pumphouse is the pride of the team behind its inception. Worth RM3.9bil, it is 75% funded by the Japanese government via the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA), while the remainder is funded by a grant from the Malaysian government.









https://langat2.com/










 









https://www.thestar.com.my/news/com...itiative-to-bring-relief-to-klang-valley-folk


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

New greener pedestrian walkway
From my KLite friend


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

New street planting 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gishwi/26801313327/
Calles de Kuala Lumpur, Malasia by Vivimos de Viaje, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Untitled by Philip Bradford, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> _New townships in Greater KL_


*City of Elmina: Sime Darby Property inks deal to set up rainforest knowledge centre*
Chelsey Poh August 27, 2019 17:40 pm +08


> PETALING JAYA (Aug 27): Sime Darby Property has signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Tropical Rainforest Conservation & Research Centre (TRCRC), to jointly operate the Elmina Rainforest Knowledge Centre (ERKC) and an Endangered, Rare and Threatened (ERT) Native Tree Nursery in the City of Elmina, Shah Alam.
> 
> The ERKC and ERT will be set up at the 300-acre Central Park in the City of Elmina.
> 
> ...


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/arti...rty-inks-deal-set-rainforest-knowledge-centre


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sunway Rymba Hills Township, Kota Damansara
*COMPLETED*











https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HALZFs6jZ-M









http://www.awangsa.com.my/wordpress/index.php/sunway-rymba-hills/






















>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

>


*Central Park* NEW!
300-acre Central Park in Elmina City






















https://www.mypacer.com/routes/116097/elmina-central-park-shah-alam-selangor-malaysia

















https://www.mypacer.com/routes/116097/elmina-central-park-shah-alam-selangor-malaysia










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-rvn2Pqmmw









 









https://www.propertyguru.com.my/pro...ect-warranty-for-sale-by-william-wan-28680702
https://authoronb.blogspot.com/2019/10/elmina-west-shah-alam.html










https://www.simedarbyproperty.com/sites/default/files/2018-04/elmina-homes-bird-eye-view.jpg

















https://www.mypacer.com/routes/116097/elmina-central-park-shah-alam-selangor-malaysia

















https://www.mypacer.com/routes/116097/elmina-central-park-shah-alam-selangor-malaysia








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-rvn2Pqmmw


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From my KLite friend


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*20trees/20trees West*
Taman Melawati NEW!
https://www.sdb.com.my/products/20trees.aspx






















https://www.propsocial.my/property/3208/melawati/20trees-west


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Empire Residence *
Damansara Perdana NEW!


















http://www.propertyguru.com.my/prop...ansara-perdana-for-sale-by-chee-meng-22320851








https://www.durianproperty.com.my/c...Residence-Terrace-House-for-sale-by-Javen-Low


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@Pasar Seni









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...g/1024px-SBK_Line_Pasar_Seni_Entrance_B_8.jpg








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe..._2.jpg/1024px-SBK_Line_Pasar_Seni_Plaza_2.jpg








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe..._3.jpg/1024px-SBK_Line_Pasar_Seni_Plaza_3.jpg








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...SBK_Line_Pasar_Seni_LRT-MRT_Link_Bridge_4.jpg


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

New environmental setting @Cochrane









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...-SBK_Line_Cochrane_Station_Ground_Level_2.jpg

















https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...px-SBK_Line_Cochrane_Station_Entrance_B_1.jpg








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...jpg/1024px-SBK_Line_Cochrane_Entrance_A_3.jpg


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sunway Montana*
Desa Melawati NEW!
https://www.sunwayproperty.com/montana/






















https://www.firdausproperties.com/properties/3-storey-terrace-superlink-for-sale-at-sunway-montana/

















https://www.propertyguru.com.my/pro...t-klcc-view-for-sale-by-william-wong-25669868


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KUALA LUMPUR/GREATER KL HOUSING
*Rafflesia Damansara Perdana*
Damansara Perdana (near IKEA Damansara) NEW!









https://www.caribiliksewa.com/3sty-semid-guest-housewedding-damansara-perdana.html










 









https://nuprop.my/selangor/petaling-jaya/the-rafflesia--hill


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Malaysian urban planning developments
_New townships in Greater KL_










SETIA ALAM, SHAH ALAM
Eco Ardence Setia Alam


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Ridgewood*
Ecologic setting @Desa Park City











Credit @Deskgram









 









Credit @Durianproperty










http://www.desaparkcity.com/southbrooks/#


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Gamuda Cove*
New townships in Greater KL area










*Gamuda Cove*
https://www.gamudacove.com.my/




























From Googlemaps streetview




























*Gamuda Land, Maxis collaborates for nation´s first Maxis-delivered 5G township*
Bernama July 17, 2019 16:38 pm +08











> KUALA LUMPUR (July 17): Gamuda Land and Maxis have formed a strategic partnership to appoint Maxis as the preferred connectivity and solutions provider to create Malaysia’s first Maxis-delivered 5G township for Gamuda Cove.
> 
> Both parties signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) for Maxis to provide and deploy 5G network infrastructure and services in Gamuda Cove, Gamuda Land’s latest township development.
> 
> ...


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/arti...tes-nation´s-first-maxisdelivered-5g-township


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Gamuda Gardens*
Rawang






























































https://www.edgeprop.my/content/1545022/what-kundang-offers-property-investors


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *Central Park* NEW!
> 300-acre Central Park in Elmina City
> 
> 
> ...


*First green-powered homes in City of Elmina get good response*
Chelsey Poh February 11, 2020 19:18 pm +08


> PETALING JAYA (Feb 11): The first green energy-powered homes in Sime Darby Property’s City of Elmina township in Shah Alam has achieved an 80% take-up rate during their first preview on Dec 14, 2019. The homes will be opened for final preview this coming Saturday (Feb 15).
> 
> The Ilham Residence double-storey linked homes are the first of four phases within Elmina Grove, which is City of Elmina’s maiden landed strata precinct, Ilham Residence comprises 513 freehold units with built-ups ranging from 1,387 sq ft to 2,341 sq ft and prices from RM583,999 after discounts and rebates.
> 
> ...


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/first-greenpowered-homes-city-elmina-get-good-response


----------



## Urbanlover84 (Jul 11, 2016)

nazrey said:


> *Ridgewood*
> Ecologic setting @Desa Park City
> 
> 
> ...


I love and hate Desa Park City. They have the best view of KL skyline somehow.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

River of Life Project (Precinct 1) by Aecom
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39t620NB0wk&feature=emb_logo


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Jalan Ampang @Ampang Park LRT underground station (line 5)
2013








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pipiq/9298612567/[/QUOTE]

2020









From GoolgleMap StreetView


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Jalan TAR
2016

... by Mohd Zairi Mohamad Rozali, on Flickr

2017









https://th.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...aggregationId=&albumid=&filter=7&ff=304769600

2018
Calles de Kuala Lumpur, Malasia by Vivimos de Viaje, on Flickr

2020


















Credit to my KLite friend


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Credit @my KLite friend


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Untitled by yangkuo, on Flickr










http://art4d.com/2018/10/river-life-kl
200315 Sunday Walk 18 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr
200315 Sunday Walk 23 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://riveroflife.com.my/















From al-numbers


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> @Pasar Seni
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Credit @oyjoykl2 from instagram


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@Cochrane











> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/26/SBK_Line_Cochrane_Station_Ground_Level_2.jpg/1024px-SBK_Line_Cochrane_Station_Ground_Level_2.jpg


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From my KLite froend
Today


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*@Nanas Hill
2017*

kuala lumpur by Your.Meal, on Flickr








Credit @yosoykamal


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Nestle allocates RM18m to plant three million trees by 2023 through Project RELeaf*








Energy and Natural Resources Minister Datuk Dr Shamsul Anuar Nasarah (left) and Nestle Malaysia Chief Executive Officer Juan Aranols (right) during the Nestle RELeaf project launching gimmick at Taman Rimba Alam today. - Bernama pic









Nestle allocates RM18m to plant three million trees by 2023 through Project RELeaf


PUTRAJAYA (Sept 21): Nestle (Malaysia) Bhd announced today its commitment of RM6 million per year to planting three million trees in the next three years through Project RELeaf — a reforestation initiative in Malaysia contributing to the company’s global pledge to achieve zero net greenhouse gas...




www.theedgemarkets.com












Nestle to plant three million trees in Malaysia | New Straits Times


PUTRAJAYA: Nestle Malaysia today said that it was committed to planting three million trees over the next three years through Project RELeaf, a reforestation initiative in Malaysia.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Klang & Gombak River
























Credit: SZ-eagle Eye Studiors


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Klang River rehabilitation








Picture by Fadrul








From SZ-eagle Eye Studiors


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Picture by Fadrul


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Klang & Gombak river rehabilitation


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Jalan Parlimen, near the entrance to Taman Tasik Perdana (Lake Gardens) 








Jalan P. Ramlee in between Menara Prestige and Sky Suites KLCC








by klcityscapes


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Klang River
































Credit to Fadrul Hisham


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Gombak and Klang River








by tunrazakexchange


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Klang River @ Brickfields
































Credit to Fadrul Hisham


----------



## Daysra (Jul 14, 2017)

I really love the ROL project. I think the country should have projects like this constantly. To make it enjoyable for people to be around the city, instead of hanging out at shopping malls.

The river still looks horrible, and the mist spray and the blue lights at Masjek Jamek are horrendous IMO. But other than that, the pavements and the placemaking is beautiful.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Daysra said:


> I really love the ROL project. I think the country should have projects like this constantly. To make it enjoyable for people to be around the city, instead of hanging out at shopping malls.
> 
> The river still looks horrible, and the mist spray and the blue lights at Masjek Jamek are horrendous IMO. But other than that, the pavements and the placemaking is beautiful.


Progress @ Brickfields


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Titiwangsa Lake (part of ROL project)
After renovation


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The Linc @ Jalan Tun Razak


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuala Lumpur by Chitaka Chou, on Flickr
201115 Morning Walk 33 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

'Green' KL to balance concrete forest


KUALA LUMPUR (Jan 31): More recreational areas and public parks will be set up to provide more "green" to the concrete forest in the federal capital, which is now inhabited by 1.9 million people.Federal Territories Minister Tan Sri Annuar Musa said this is one of the ministry's aspirations...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

DBKL, PPR residents turn abandoned reserve land into vegetable garden


KUALA LUMPUR, Feb 5 — Kuala Lumpur City Hall (DBKL) along with residents from several People’s Housing Project (PPR) in Kuala Lumpur have turned a deserted reserve land into...




www.malaymail.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *Gamuda Cove*
> New townships in Greater KL area
> 
> 
> ...











Enriching the biodiversity of Gamuda Cove


Biodiversity audits found five near-threatened avian species, such as the chestnut-bellied malkoha."The Wetlands Arboretum is a national biodiversity asset, allowing us to bring nature's vibrancy back to Gamuda Cove." - KharizaHome seeker priorities are changing as Malaysia strives towards a new...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## azey (Jan 1, 2009)

*Monument Park / Perdana Botanical Garden*
-Kuala Lumpur answer for Hyde Park London or Central Park New York
*







































*

source : egadabout.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Langat 2
*Water Treatment Plant 















*


Project Layout Plan – Langat2 Water Treatment Plan Project



LRAL2 will be the largest Water Supply Scheme in Malaysia supplying 1890 MLD of treated water. It will be carried out through two (2) Phases, namely Phase 1 and Phase 2 with 1130 MLD for Phase 1 and 760 MLD for Phase 2 of water to the targeted demand centres.

Langat 2 Water Supply Scheme Phase 1 works.









Langat 2Water Treatment Plant


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Landasan Lumayan collaborates with The Ocean Cleanup to clean Selangor rivers*
By Azanis Shahila Aman - April 4, 2022 @ 5:35pm










https://www.nst.com.my/business/2022/04/785908/landasan-lumayan-collaborates-ocean-cleanup-clean-selangor-rivers


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> Jalan TAR
> 2016
> 
> ... by Mohd Zairi Mohamad Rozali, on Flickr
> ...












__
http://instagr.am/p/CbpPPPThIGd/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Sime Darby Property officially launches Elmina Rainforest Knowledge Centre*
Chai Yee Hoong May 30, 2022 18:01 pm +08








Sultan Sharafuddin Idris Shah Alhaj signing the official plaque with Haris, Azmir, and board members of Sime Darby Property Tengku Datuk Seri Ahmad Shah Alhaj and Datuk Jagan Sabapathy looking on (Photo by Sime Darby Property)

























Sime Darby Property officially launches Elmina Rainforest Knowledge Centre


SHAH ALAM (May 30): Sime Darby Property Bhd’s 1.09-acre Elmina Rainforest Knowledge Centre (ERKC) in its City of Elmina township in Selangor was officially launched by the Sultan of Selangor Sultan Sharafuddin Idris Shah Alhaj on Monday (May 30).In his speech, Sime Darby Property group managing...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

34.275 mln trees planted under Greening Malaysia campaign, says Takiyuddin


KUANTAN (June 14): A total of 34.275 million trees comprising over 1,000 species have been planted nationwide as of June 13 under the ‘Greening Malaysia: Our Trees, Our Lives’ campaign, said Energy and Natural Resources Minister Datuk Seri Takiyuddin Hassan. He said the number was equivalent to 3




www.theborneopost.com


----------

